# DW: Schriftart soll auch auch auf dem Smartphone groß genug dargestellt sein



## Ombra (20. März 2013)

Hallo

Ich möchte eine Webseite erstellen, die auch auf dem Smartphone nicht zu klein dargestellt wird. Meine Webseite wird nur in Mini dargestellt.

Wie mache ich eine Smartphone geeignete Site? ganz einfach erklärt?

Oder besser gesagt: Wie konvertiere ich eine normale Webseite in eine webfähige? 

DANKE


----------



## live4music (21. März 2013)

Dafür hat das Handy(Smartphone) Zoom-Funktion.. 

Als Alternative kann man halt mit einem Script überprüfen, ob man via Handy oder PC online ist. Und die Schriftgröße vergrößern, was eigentlich sinnlos wäre.


----------

